# Ovulation induction/Cyclogest



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you could have a look at my enquiry about cyclogest. I hope this gets to you ok, I've only started using this today.

Many thanks Stella


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Stella,

Please put your question onto this site

Regards,

Peter



stella said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you could have a look at my enquiry about cyclogest. I hope this gets to you ok, I've only started using this today.
> 
> Many thanks Stella


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi Peter
could you tell me if using cyclogest pessaries will stop or delay my period? I was using Gonal F injections to stimulate ovaries but on day 9, hospital suggested halving the dose which caused me to have withdrawal bleeding for 2-3 days which reduced the lining to 5mm. I am wondering if I stopped taking Cyclogest my periods will start and that they are only being suppressed by the progesterone. I am in my first cycle of ov. induction and have been using cyclogest twice a day for the last 17 days. I have been having terrible period-type cramps since i started using them. I did a preg. test 3 days ago and one today, both of which were negative.

could I still be testing too soon.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



stella said:


> Hi Peter
> could you tell me if using cyclogest pessaries will stop or delay my period?
> 
> In some cases yes, in others no.
> ...


----------

